# 75 Gallon Yellow Lab Tank



## razor2003 (Jul 18, 2004)

I have been in this hobby for 4 years and lately have been dealing with Agression i suspect due to understocked tank. This weekend i reorganized the tank and decided to go the route of just 1 or 2 species. Today i stocked up on 12 Labs (Tank is cycled with existing fish)

Any suggestions on another species similar tothe Yellow Lab temperament / possibly avoid Hybrids? I like Blue but most of the ones i looked at such as Demasoi which *** had in the past and were agressive.

The Labs look amazing swimming back and forth together, video Below. I am still working on the right side decorations, any suggestions also appreciated.

There are 2 F1 yellow labs they appear brighter / less agressive which might be females.






Oh and my filtration:

Ehiem 2217 Biological (Substrat)
Ehiem 2217 Mechanical

Emperor 400
Emperor 400

2x Marineland Maxijet 1200
Water changed 25% every week.

I might try changing the background to black. Sand is 3m Color quartz black mixed with a touch of red.


----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

how about Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" (Msuli), Metriaclima callainos, Melanochromis johannii, Pseudotropheus polit, Cynotilapia axelrodi just some list from cookie cutter. you find it in the library.


----------



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

acei would be awesome in there. that's what i'm doing.


----------



## John27 (Jun 6, 2010)

Plus one for Acei, and since you have yellow fish, I'd go with Ngara / White Tail Acei, they look GREAT and are a black and white fish with a hint of blue in the males (sometimes females) faces.


----------



## razor2003 (Jul 18, 2004)

John27 said:


> Plus one for Acei, and since you have yellow fish, I'd go with Ngara / White Tail Acei, they look GREAT and are a black and white fish with a hint of blue in the males (sometimes females) faces.


Thanks,

I Will wait off until next week to add more fish. So far my Labs are doig great. *** never had so much activity as *** had the past 24 hours...

Can i add any peacocks? or haps? hint of red would look good. Also might give plants a try for fun, what plants might survive the beating if any? Are there any floating plants i can get for cover?

Thanks opcorn: Spent hours yesterday watching the fish.


----------



## alanvickiuk (Jun 14, 2009)

i say white tail acei too i have them and they are gorgeous fish

i also have plants needle leaf java fern and anubius nana and the fish never ever touch them


----------



## razor2003 (Jul 18, 2004)

is this white tail Acei?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxe4ooC2 ... re=related


----------



## Liquid_Pyro (Jan 7, 2010)

what size tank is that alanvickiuk?


----------



## kalifrank (May 9, 2009)

I also agree the Acei will not beat up the Labs. I started a 72 gallon a year ago with Labs and Acei. All were juveniles. A couple of months later I added some Socolofi. Well, the Socolofi have taken over the tank and killed three of the Labs. Also realize that in this grouping the Acei and Socolofi hog all the food and are now 2-3 times bigger than the Labs. Good luck.


----------



## John27 (Jun 6, 2010)

razor2003 said:


> is this white tail Acei?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxe4ooC2 ... re=related


No those are "regular" Acei (Msuli/yellow tail)









http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=835

White-tail Acei! Great fish, very interactive. They also "fill out" the tank, while your labs stay along the middle range and dig around on the bottom, your Acei will swim along the top and patrol the tops of your rock piles.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

I just suggested this on another thread, you wanted a hint of red,rusties are mainly ... well rusty , and lavender, they are peaceful, but they tend to stay near the bottom , unlike aceis , which ( from what I've read ) like swimming higher


----------



## alanvickiuk (Jun 14, 2009)

Liquid_Pyro said:


> what size tank is that alanvickiuk?


hi its a 84"x18"x18"


----------



## razor2003 (Jul 18, 2004)

kalifrank said:


> I also agree the Acei will not beat up the Labs. I started a 72 gallon a year ago with Labs and Acei. All were juveniles. A couple of months later I added some Socolofi. Well, the Socolofi have taken over the tank and killed three of the Labs. Also realize that in this grouping the Acei and Socolofi hog all the food and are now 2-3 times bigger than the Labs. Good luck.


I added 5 yellow tail acei next I'm looking to add 5 white tail acei, any reason no to mix them?
I already have 12 yellow labs: 8 juv and 4 1.5 inchers.

Will rusts be compatible? Would like some red.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

razor2003 said:


> avoid Hybrids?


Two species of acei in one tank will hybridize.


----------



## razor2003 (Jul 18, 2004)

Is it common for juveniles added to tank to die? I added juveniles and every time I add at least 1 does not eat / passes away. *** had no problem with fish over an inch and a half. ARe they just too small and cant take the change? I keep an eye on nitrates and chnage water 25^ every week.


----------



## gilberbt (Aug 1, 2009)

I have had good luck with Amazon Sword Plants in my mixed African tank. As far as juvenile dealths in your tank there could be many factors but its probably from some sort of shock. Either from the move, stress from the new environment, or maybe your ph is different then the source. I had similar problems with fish from a particular store dieing and the only thing I could deturmine was that my ph was at around 8.4 and theirs was at about 7.2.


----------



## Tick219 (Sep 1, 2010)

i have white tail acei and yellow labs in my 75 and have never had any aggression or turf issues with the two.

i have also added some peacocks of the calmer variety like Copadichromis azureus, Aulonocara sp. "Walteri", Aulonocara stuartgranti (Blue Neon) among some of them

I also had a Aulonocara hansbaenschi, Red Shoulder to get the same touch of red but he ended up being a huge douche so i had to get rid of him, replaced with a small Ruby red and small German Red i hope one ends up with some good red


----------



## poseidons minions (Dec 1, 2009)

my male ace breed with my female lab


----------



## razor2003 (Jul 18, 2004)

So i added 3 white tail Acei and 6 Rusty cichlids.

So far i have 11 Yellow labs, 5 yellow tail Acei and the above fish. Tank is looking verly alive. Any other suggestions? I was thinking of adding some peacocks but not sure which ones or if they would even be compatible.

Thanks for all of you help!!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Four species is good. Your acei are likely to crossbreed.


----------



## razor2003 (Jul 18, 2004)

I know, thats ok with me. What about adding a few Demasoi? I like the way they look.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Demasoni's will definitely be the aggressors in that tank.

Yellow labs & Acei are about as peaceful as mbuna get.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Four species is a good number for a 75G tank.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Cool, had a guy ask me that in the LFS today and I said 4... I was remembering what you told me DJ, 5 for a 125 (6') is sufficient.


----------



## razor2003 (Jul 18, 2004)

How many more can I add to my tank sticking with the species I have. I can overstocked it and have lots of room for fish to swim around.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not add any fish, but you could swap three yellow labs for three acei white tails. You are already about 5 fish over the "properly overstocked" level. Especially considering a large number of the fish you are stocking are larger fish (acei).


----------

